# Need a meat grinder gear



## bobbyjoe (Nov 14, 2020)

Hey all! I was given a DAC EMP-2SS meat grinder. It has a stripped worm drive gear, the bottom one. I'll be danged if I can find a replacement. It's supposed to be the same as a Weston #8 grinder (not the Butcher model).  I can't find a picture of that gear to see if they match. Any Idees?


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 14, 2020)

Call Weston and request the measurements or a photo.


----------



## old sarge (Nov 14, 2020)

Rapiki.site – Movies and TV show – Movies and TV show


----------



## bobbyjoe (Nov 15, 2020)

old sarge said:


> Rapiki.site – Movies and TV show – Movies and TV show





bobbyjoe said:


> Hey all! I was given a DAC EMP-2SS meat grinder. It has a stripped worm drive gear, the bottom one. I'll be danged if I can find a replacement. It's supposed to be the same as a Weston #8 grinder (not the Butcher model).  I can't find a picture of that gear to see if they match. Any Idees?





old sarge said:


> Rapiki.site – Movies and TV show – Movies and TV show


----------



## bobbyjoe (Nov 15, 2020)

indaswamp said:


> Call Weston and request the measurements or a photo.


Thanks guys for responding! I ordered using  Weston #8 HD gears. I checked the gears again and found I needed 2 after all.  33$ and change. I'll report back and let all know if they interchange with DAC grinder or not.


----------

